# "Wolfdog" is protective of kitten!



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

:wub: Awwwwww.

Wolfmother on Vimeo


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Super cute!!!  Good morning wake up!


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

LOL that is so adorable


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Awwww! So cute!


----------

